# Cutting Foam for pistol case?



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey all I just picked up a pelican case for my PX4.....

Is there a good way to cut the foam for a good custom fit?

I heard a couple of rumors

1 freeze the foam over night, trace the pistol then cut it out.

2 Heat up a wire coat hangar, trace the gun then burn out the foam...


any Ideas here I would like a good fit as I will be traveling with it.


thanks!

Jake:smt1099


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I've used a tabletop jig saw. Just make sure you have as thin a blade as possible, and as small of teeth as possible. Also, only cut in short bursts or the blade will head up and stink you out of the room. 

A hot coat hanger doesn't sound like too good an idea, but I've never tried it.

Let us know how it goes.

Zhur


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Doesn't the case come with the foam where you just take out the little pieces until you have an outline shaped like the gun? I think they call it "Pick N Pluck" foam. I'm not sure if all their cases have this foam-check and see. If the foam in the bed of the case is flat (i.e. doesn't have "moguls" like the piece in the top, then it is probably "pick and pluck").

Just start in the middle and pluck out pieces until you have the shape and depth that you need. 

Note: You may not want the gun exactly in the middle if you want to make room for spare mags, flashlight, laser attachment, etc., or if the case is big enough that you might eventually want to put two guns in it. Lay out everything you want to put in the case on top of the foam first so you know exactly where to start plucking for each item.

If the case doesn't come with Pick N Pluck foam, you could also try closing the case without cutting it out. If it is at all possible to close the case with the gun in it, the foam will mold to a perfect contour and provide a nice snug fit.

Hope this helps.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Electric carving knife, if you happen to have one. For interior cuts, just gut it started with a regular knife.


----------



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

after a closer look, It does have the pick and pluck foam......I will give it a shot, but I was hoping for something more form fitting......maybe it will be there is only one way to find out.....


thanks 



Jake:watching:


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Navy Jake said:


> after a closer look, It does have the pick and pluck foam......I will give it a shot, but I was hoping for something more form fitting......maybe it will be there is only one way to find out.....
> 
> thanks
> 
> Jake:watching:


You can actually get it to conform real close. You will see that the individual pieces that can be plucked out are pretty small. If you pull out the first piece and it seems large try pulling it apart. You may find that it separates into smaller pieces and you will know then that you can pull the foam out in smaller sizes. In any event, this is why you should start plucking from the middle of the outline of the gun and then work from the center out to the edges of the gun's outline.

Also, to make it more form fitting, make the area as close as you can in the shape of your gun, but somewhat smaller than the actual size of the firearm. When you put the gun in the case the foam will stretch around the gun and then be nice and snug. You probably also want the gun to be slightly above the level of the foam so that when you close the case the foam in the lid will make contact with the firearm and provide a nice snug fit when transporting.


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

2nd that on the electric carving knife, works perfect. Make sure you use closed cell foam or it will hold moisture if its open cell.


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

i work in a museum/archive. we cut the foam for these cases with a serrated knife, same sort of knife you would use for bread or tomatoes.

good luck!


----------

